# Can't Wear My Pouch Anymore...



## Frasbee

I've only been doing this work for...7...8 months now?

Been wearing a pouch for even less time.

I had worked with an electrician that always wanted me to wear a pouch, instead of carrying around a tote. So I did and it was fine for a while. I'd still carry my tote onto the job site but I'd fill my pouch with the tools I'd be using.

Now though, I'm beginning to feel some discomfort in my lower back, and I've taken the belt off and put back on the shoulder strap. Since then my back has been fine, but Friday came around, and I was up on a ladder all day terminating some j boxes and figured I'd put the pouch back on.

Just after a day the discomfort came back and I can still feel it now. I'm not sure if it's just the weight, or how the belt is designed. The belt is very wide at the back with padding, but I think it's just forcing things out of whack even when I try to keep a solid posture. It sits on my lower back above my ass rather than just around my "hips". I have a pretty small frame. 5'5.

Nobody at my company wears pouches, and they all raise an eyebrow when I do (did).

Anybody ever have this problem?

And does anyone know if those harness/suspender mechanisms work alright to alleviate this kind of issue?


----------



## Bkessler

Frasbee said:


> I've only been doing this work for...7...8 months now?
> 
> Been wearing a pouch for even less time.
> 
> I had worked with an electrician that always wanted me to wear a pouch, instead of carrying around a tote. So I did and it was fine for a while. I'd still carry my tote onto the job site but I'd fill my pouch with the tools I'd be using.
> 
> Now though, I'm beginning to feel some discomfort in my lower back, and I've taken the belt off and put back on the shoulder strap. Since then my back has been fine, but Friday came around, and I was up on a ladder all day terminating some j boxes and figured I'd put the pouch back on.
> 
> Just after a day the discomfort came back and I can still feel it now. I'm not sure if it's just the weight, or how the belt is designed. The belt is very wide at the back with padding, but I think it's just forcing things out of whack even when I try to keep a solid posture. It sits on my lower back above my ass rather than just around my "hips". I have a pretty small frame. 5'5.
> 
> Nobody at my company wears pouches, and they all raise an eyebrow when I do (did).
> 
> Anybody ever have this problem?
> 
> And does anyone know if those harness/suspender mechanisms work alright to alleviate this kind of issue?


I could never get used to suspenders and I am useless without my tool pouch and apron. So I can't help you there. And my back,knee's and feet hurt 100% of the time. So I can only suggest grin and bear it or get hooked on Vicodin. I'll have surgery on both feet my years end. Again.


----------



## william1978

I always liked useing the carhartt nail apron it would hold a fair amount of tools and small material. Its less than $20 bucks.


----------



## captkirk

All i can say is you are not as efficient without a tool belt. I dont care what people say. Theres nothing like haveing what you need on your body withing arms reach at all times, especially when your on the move all the time, like working in a buiding or house. It is very inefficient to have to carry,your tools in a bag and have to bend over all the time. 
You need to balance out your tool pouch. I wear my tools on my right and a pouch on the other. Not a big massive one like the klein one, which for me is too big, but a smaller one with two pockets. so i can carry wire nuts, connectors etc. 
Wearing a tool belt definatly takes getting used to. It took me a long time to get used to it as well, but once you get used to it your efficiency goes up.


----------



## nolabama

i used the suspender tool bags with 35# of tools and what not , and was moved off that job and was sent mostly on service calls and cost plus projects and all i wear for them is the little 4 pocket trim out pouch and carry my tote, the suspenders do help some though


----------



## MDShunk

When I started having trouble in my back from the bags, I switched to the suspenders. HUGE help. No more pain at the end of the day. I got some from the Army surplus store for about 5 bucks, as an initial experiment, and it was well worth it.


----------



## Frasbee

MDShunk said:


> When I started having trouble in my back from the bags, I switched to the suspenders. HUGE help. No more pain at the end of the day. I got some from the Army surplus store for about 5 bucks, as an initial experiment, and it was well worth it.


Those pseudo harness suspenders that wrap around your shoulders and clip around your chest/waist? Because I was wondering about somethin' like that.

I know I'm not as efficient (and to be honest, with this company, they don't seem to be worried about that), but my spine just gets in this weird funk for *days* afterward. It's like I tried to crack my back, but somethin' didn't go all the way, a weird discomfort.

I balanced my belt as best I could, tools on my left, double leather pouch on my right, and only carrying what I need.


----------



## chenley

If it's one of those thick padded black belts from Lowe's? I tried one of those on and could tell right there it would give me problems. Try using one of the thin leather ones and see if that helps any. 

I've worn a toolbag for the past 6-7 years and tools would keep adding up in it. One day I sorta watched myself of a job and took note in my head which tools I used the most during that day. 

Ended up getting a tote and a smaller 4-pocket toolbag, ends up all my trim tools are in my toolbag everything else goes into the tote and just lug that around all day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frasbee said:


> Those pseudo harness suspenders that wrap around your shoulders and clip around your chest/waist? Because I was wondering about somethin' like that.
> 
> I know I'm not as efficient (and to be honest, with this company, they don't seem to be worried about that), but my spine just gets in this weird funk for *days* afterward. It's like I tried to crack my back, but somethin' didn't go all the way, a weird discomfort.
> 
> I balanced my belt as best I could, tools on my left, double leather pouch on my right, and only carrying what I need.


 
I think MD hit it on the head, military Y or H suspenders are very easy to use and you dont have to even clip the belt buckle and can carry a pouch on each side.Go to a surplus sales site and they are not expensive.


----------



## te12co2w

I had the same problem. One thing that helped was to stop wearing my wallet in my back pocket. The other thing I had to do was either wear suspenders or strap on my pouch and only carry the tools in it that I need for that job. A full pouch all day long can really bother my back, but if I cut down on my tools to those necessary it helps me considerably. Sometimes you need all those tools though. Hammers, hacksaws, and channellocks really add a lot of weight.


----------



## sparkie

Have you considered a tool vest,or body warmer with tool pockets


----------



## ce2two

*carrying a pouch? /bkessler*

Question for bkeesler ,why surgery on your feet ,i've off work because of posterior tiblia tendonitits dysfunction,because my flat feet finally gave way..... in a cast right now...not fun..........:no: house is paid off.:thumbsup: chiropractors help big time:notworthy:


----------



## Shabby.JM

Take your pouch with you, from there, take the tools you need and keep them in your back pocket. Large tools you need to lug anyway, hand tools fit nicely and you usually don't need allot of them for any single job. Knives in a belt sheath. 

Your tools are right there, the weight is distributed better, and you rarely have to go back to your pouch. This is based on general service though, I've not done new construction and have only done one re-wire. I'm not the only one doing it at work, seems to play well.


----------



## captkirk

sparkie said:


> Have you considered a tool vest,or body warmer with tool pockets


whats a tool vest?


----------



## gilbequick

captkirk said:


> whats a tool vest?


http://bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/index.html

I've got this one: http://bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/2500_beltless.html and to tell you the truth it gave me more back pain, I'm back to wearing a Klein pouch and belt. The secret is, like you've read before, to take what you need not the whole dang tool bag around on your hips. Get something with pouch with a nice soft back (or put one one to it) if you can so it doesn't dig in your leg throughout the day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gilbequick said:


> http://bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/index.html
> 
> I've got this one: http://bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/2500_beltless.html and to tell you the truth it gave me more back pain, I'm back to wearing a Klein pouch and belt. The secret is, like you've read before, to take what you need not the whole dang tool bag around on your hips. Get something with pouch with a nice soft back (or put one one to it) if you can so it doesn't dig in your leg throughout the day.


 
Looking at some of those they look like fully loaded youd pop out a disc bending over to pick them up out of a gang box.


----------



## Frasbee

Those vests are interesting, but I would imagine despite the weight distribution, that it's still going to be putting more pressure on my back than I would like.

In the mean time I've loosened my belt so it pretty much hangs off my ass. While that's not something that feels particularly comfortable, it's not so bad so far. I also just take it off when I don't need it immediately.


----------



## sparkie

tool vest


----------



## Spat72

*another vest*

Here is another vest style. Looks a little more comfortable, however I would be a little cautious if working industrial sites. I work resi so for me looks good but I don't know about the other fields, I am hesitant, seeing I lack the experience in that area. I want to try one but can't find it locally and no card to order it with. No matter though, I forgot where the site was. Oh well!


----------



## sparkie

some have built in screw driver pouches


----------



## Sparkyprentice

I can't stand any tool belt that has a narrow, well...belt. Picked up a new one from GatorBack several months ago and it made a huge difference. It's padded well, has a wider belt than the one I used before (Craftsman something model) and I can move the pouches around a bit to balance out the load depending on what I'm carrying at the time. 

I still get sore when I get a little overzealous and try to carry the entire content of the van on it , but as long as I load it for just what I'll need all throughout a day and not for everything little thing I will use just once or twice in a day, it works great.


----------



## JRent

sparkie said:


> Have you considered a tool vest,or body warmer with tool pockets


you wouldnt survive in my shop!:laughing:


----------



## JRent

were oldschool


----------



## Frasbee

Alright, since I started wearing the belt a little looser, and at times, literally hanging off my ass like gangsta's d-i-c-kies (sorry, apparently that part of the word is censored), my back hasn't had any problems, I guess it was just the pressure it was putting on my lower spine. I still take it off when I know I won't need it. But I'm gonna keep an eye out with all of your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## electricalperson

Frasbee said:


> I've only been doing this work for...7...8 months now?
> 
> Been wearing a pouch for even less time.
> 
> I had worked with an electrician that always wanted me to wear a pouch, instead of carrying around a tote. So I did and it was fine for a while. I'd still carry my tote onto the job site but I'd fill my pouch with the tools I'd be using.
> 
> Now though, I'm beginning to feel some discomfort in my lower back, and I've taken the belt off and put back on the shoulder strap. Since then my back has been fine, but Friday came around, and I was up on a ladder all day terminating some j boxes and figured I'd put the pouch back on.
> 
> Just after a day the discomfort came back and I can still feel it now. I'm not sure if it's just the weight, or how the belt is designed. The belt is very wide at the back with padding, but I think it's just forcing things out of whack even when I try to keep a solid posture. It sits on my lower back above my ass rather than just around my "hips". I have a pretty small frame. 5'5.
> 
> Nobody at my company wears pouches, and they all raise an eyebrow when I do (did).
> 
> Anybody ever have this problem?
> 
> And does anyone know if those harness/suspender mechanisms work alright to alleviate this kind of issue?


you probably need to see a chiropractor. thats a pretty common thing. what about carrying a canvas nail pouch with wirenuts or whatever and keeping a couple tools instead? linesmens philips and straight in the pockets wiggy in the other, if you need anymore tools you can keep them in the canvas pouch. if i wear my pouch all day my back starts to hurt too. i have the black nylon canvas pouch. tools on one side and parts on the other that works for me


----------



## electricalperson

sparkie said:


> Have you considered a tool vest,or body warmer with tool pockets


a tool vest would look funny. if my helper wore one of those id laugh at him all day:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama

can i make my helper wear one:jester:


----------



## JRent

nolabama said:


> can i make my helper wear one:jester:


ha good one:thumbsup:


----------

